# BCM4309 not working in Dell Inspiron 6000



## Bhavesh (Feb 20, 2010)

My laptop is not mobile anymore because I fell in love with FreeBSD. Can you help? Thanks.

I've provided all output of all commands I can think of in attached file.


Thank you.

Bhavesh.


----------



## richardpl (Feb 22, 2010)

On 8.0 you could try bwn(4) - still in development.


----------

